# Sweet story about a Child's letter to God after losing a dog



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

One of my best friends just sent this story to me. She knows how upset we have been over losing Pilot. I checked snopes.com to make sure it was true before posting it.... 

Apparently it really is a true story...

I am going to try and find Mr. Roger's book for my daughter and save it for the next time she feels sad. Even though we have Gracie, she still cries about Pilot once in a while.... and visits Pilot's page at Rainbowsbridge.com before bed almost every night to "talk" to her and tell her goodnight. I haven't had the energy to update the page and add info about Gracie. That website has really helped my daughter, and I found it by mistake... except I don't think it was really a mistake. My daughter also posted a message to another owner of a Golden named Pine Cone. She doesn't know that I know she did it. It made me cry....
If you want to see it, it is the next dog listed on the "P" page there after Pilot. I still cry sometimes about Pilot too....but not as much as I did at first. Gracie kisses away our tears....


Urban Legends Reference Pages: Letter from God about Abbey (Dead Dog)

THIS IS A US POSTAL SERVICE STORY 

Our dog, Abbey, died August 23, 
and the day after Abbey died, my 4 year old, Meredith, was SO upset. 
She wanted to write a letter to God so 
that God would recognize Abbey in heaven. 
She told me what to write, and I did. 

Then she put 2 pictures of Abbey in the envelope. 
We addressed it to God in Heaven, 
put two stamps on it because,
as she said, it could be a long way to heaven. 
We put our return address on it,
and I let her put it in the drop box
at the post office that afternoon. 
She was absolutely sure that letter would get to heaven,
and I wasn't a bout to disillusion her. 

So today is Labor Day. 
We took the kids to the museum in Austin,
and when we came home,
there was a package wrapped in gold
on our front porch. 
It was addressed to Meredith. 
So... she took it inside and opened it. 

Inside was a book,
When Your Pet Dies ,
by Mr. Rogers (Fred Rogers).

Inside the front cover was the letter we had written to God,
in its opened envelope. 
On the opposite page was one of the pictures of 
Abbey taped on the page. 
On the back page was the other picture of 
Abbey, and this handwritten note on pink paper: 

"Dear Meredith,
I know that you will be happy to find out that
Abbey arrived safely and soundly in heaven. 
Having the pictures you sent to me was a big help!
I recognized Abbey right away!

You know, Meredith, she isn't sick anymore. 
Her spirit is here with me, 
just like it stays in your heart... 
young and running and playing. 
Abbey loved being your dog, you know. 

Since we don't need our bodies in heaven,
I don't have any pockets to keep things in.
So... I am sending you your beautiful letter back
with the pictures--so that you will have this 
little memory book to keep. 

One of my angels is taking care of this for me. 
I hope this little book will help. 

Thank you for your beautiful letter 
Thank your mother for sending it. 
What a wonderful mother you have. 
I picked her especially for you. 

God blesses you every day and remember,
I love you very much. 
By the way...I am in every heart,
and everywhere in the universe. 

Signed,
God


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey! It's too early to cry!!! What a beautiful story - thank you for sharing.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh that is so touching. What a lovely share! Thank you for making my day. What a wonderful person to have written back to this very thoughtful child. I will be looking for the remainder of this story on rainbowbridge.com.

Thanks again! Now, I wish I could just stop these tears. They are making it difficult to reply to your lovely message.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

P.S. Would you mind if I shared this fabulous story with friends at my favorite all breed dog forum?


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Please DO share it!!*

Of course not!! I think all dog lovers would appreciate that story...



KatzNK9 said:


> P.S. Would you mind if I shared this fabulous story with friends at my favorite all breed dog forum?


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Pilot*

This is already on the thread called "an alligator got our baby" 

but here is Pilot's page:

Pilot's Rainbow Residency at RainbowsBridge.com




KatzNK9 said:


> Oh that is so touching. What a lovely share! Thank you for making my day. What a wonderful person to have written back to this very thoughtful child. I will be looking for the remainder of this story on rainbowbridge.com.
> 
> Thanks again! Now, I wish I could just stop these tears. They are making it difficult to reply to your lovely message.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*link to Pilot's page*

Sorry for the double post... my computer burped and I thought the last one didn't "stick".

Here's the link to Pilot's page there....

Pilot's Rainbow Residency at RainbowsBridge.com


KatzNK9 said:


> Oh that is so touching. What a lovely share! Thank you for making my day. What a wonderful person to have written back to this very thoughtful child. I will be looking for the remainder of this story on rainbowbridge.com.
> 
> Thanks again! Now, I wish I could just stop these tears. They are making it difficult to reply to your lovely message.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Pilotsmom said:


> Of course not!! I think all dog lovers would appreciate that story...


Thank you very much!:wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is enough to bring you to tears........

Hugs to your daughter


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Talk about needing tissues. I have read this somewhere a while back and it brought me to tears then too. This is just such a wonderful thing to do and what a remembrance for that child. Thanks for posting this. I think everyone who owns a dog and has children, young or old should read this.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW--sat here and cried like a baby. Thank you for sharing such a remarkable letter and experience. I had a special garden rock made for our beloved Annie 2.5 years ago and I still go out and talk to her on a regular basis. Pilot hears everything you have to say and keeps an eye out on the hilltop overlooking the Bridge for the day you are together again.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am crying. What a beautiful story. 

I just lost a dog last August, and even though we have a new puppy and other pets, my four year old was just asking last night if we could get another Nikki. I am going to have to find Mr. Rogers book, too. I don't think she understands that Nikki can't be replaced.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

that was such a nice letter. whoever took the time to do that may god bless them. sounds like there's an angel at that post office. sometimes I think I should read that book, I lost my golden who was only 7, 2 years ago and I still miss him and still cry when I think of him. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

Man between reading this and rainbow bridge i could go through a box of kleenex


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

:bawling: Wow that was awesome. I'm still crying!!! We just lost our beloved Cody on May 2nd. He was only 3 1/2 and died during surgery (had foreign object in his stomach and it has punctured his bowel). I don't think I have ever cried as much when the vet personally called us to let us know about Cody. I swore it would be a LONG time before ever getting another dog (we still have a cat - who WAS ruing the house!!!). BUT, God works in mysterious ways we have our new 10 week old puppy - Remington's Gold "N" Treasure (might add Sun to it thanks to a suggestion from a member here). We are calling him Remmi.

Sorry on the loss of your dog


----------

